# letter from borden..



## infamous_p (11 Feb 2005)

alright, i have a bit of an odd situation here, and im wondering if anyone who has any experience with this could help me out a bit

i had a depression in the past, and required a prognosis letter from my doctor for the recruiting officer which i got, and i started bmq a few weeks later. today, i received a letter from the medical officer at base borden telling me that i do NOT meet the comment enrolment stands, and that i need a further follow up from my psychiatrist

so ive started and completed two weekends of BMQ already... and ive gotten this letter telling me i dont meet enrolment standards. do you think i will be taken off BMQ all together? ... or allowed to continue my BMQ WHILE getting the follow-up from my psychiatrist on my spare time... providing i continue to perform?

if you need any clarification about anything just ask..

thanks everyone


----------



## infamous_p (11 Feb 2005)

what a way to start the first weekend off bmq to relax eh?


----------



## spenco (11 Feb 2005)

You will be taken off your BMQ.  When you were enrolled you should have been told that you would have been yanked quickly if your medical raised any red flags.  When you get the letter from a shrink you can re-apply as your file will now be medically closed.


----------



## kincanucks (11 Feb 2005)

Remember signing a waiver or Statement of Understanding when you were enrolled that stated that if it is determined that you don't meet the Common Enrolment Standards then you will be released?  Sorry but..............


----------



## CEhopeful (8 Sep 2005)

I think that is ridiculous.not allowing people in the amry for beign on anti-depressants?They allow racists dont they? IF I cant get into the CF,Im going to use the dual citizenship and USMC it is.

cheers


----------



## paracowboy (8 Sep 2005)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> I think that is ridiculous.not allowing people in the amry for beign on anti-depressants?They allow racists dont they? IF I cant get into the CF,Im going to use the dual citizenship and USMC it is.
> 
> cheers


noted. Changes will be put into effect immediately.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (8 Sep 2005)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> I think that is ridiculous.not allowing people in the amry for beign on anti-depressants?*They allow racists dont they?* IF I cant get into the CF,Im going to use the dual citizenship and USMC it is.
> 
> cheers



Good luck with that - or the Foreign Legion, which you were fishing about earlier.  :  Both will eat you alive...  Be sure to take your XBox high score, it will come in handy for the interviews.


----------



## CallOfDuty (8 Sep 2005)

Damn man, whats with all this racist crap you're talkin'?  Thats your second reference to it.  Relax.


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

CEhopeful,

Ugh.


I dunno about the rest of the people on this board, or the rest of the people in the CF... hell, the rest of the people in our glorious country, but I sure as hell don't need any mentally unstable soldiers by my side. Taking prescribed anti-depressants means you're diagnosed as depressed, and that can be a dangerous mind-set if things heat up. There are standards set in place for a reason. I'm sure the CF is glad to take whoever they can, as long as they meet the standards. If we have all kinds of mentally questionable soldiers then that jeopardizes not only whatever exercise or operation they may be involved with, it jeopardizes the safety of fellow CF personnel and even civilians.


As with this racist garbola, sure. I bet there's racists everywhere you go, but to what relevance do racists and racism have with the topic of enrolment while taking prescribed anti-depressants?


----------



## KevinB (8 Sep 2005)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> I think that is ridiculous.not allowing people in the amry for beign on anti-depressants?They allow racists dont they? IF I cant get into the CF,Im going to use the dual citizenship and USMC it is.
> 
> cheers



Something tells me the USMC is going to say "thanks for coming out, you where on time, filled out the form neatly, and nice watch"  Which are the three good point they will grant you before tell you politely to skip on down the road.

PLEASE Think it through:  Weapons + Mental Conditions = ...     Heck add in alcohol, and we got a Party  :


----------



## Jaxson (8 Sep 2005)

As far as racism goes, you wanna get away from it, good luck to that my friend, hell i wish there wasn't racists as much as the next person, but people are entitled to their Opinion and views as much as i am regardless of whether or not i share those views or condemn them because i think they are wrong. Ill leave the depression talk to the medical officers and the professional who know what their talking about.


----------



## kitrad1 (8 Sep 2005)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> I think that is ridiculous.not allowing people in the amry for beign on anti-depressants?They allow racists dont they? IF I cant get into the CF,Im going to use the dual citizenship and USMC it is.
> 
> cheers



Maybe it's just me, but I sense some flawed logic in your argument.


----------

